# poco + adjetivo



## Magmod

Por favor*,* exp*lí*came la  razón de:
Por un lado ¿Por qué poco inteligente, poco profesional,  poco práctico, poco amble, poco dispuesto etc. significan no tiene inteligente etc. - es decir el opuesto de inteligente etc.?

Por otro lado:  Lo noté un poco molesto  = I thought he was a bit annoyed  ¿por qué necesitamos usar el un en frente de poco en este frase y no significa el opuesto de molesto pero un poco,   
¿Hay un regla? Saludos. 
Por favor*,* corrige mis errores.


----------



## Outsider

Hola. En verdad, poco inteligente, poco profesional,  poco práctico, poco amble, poco dispuesto etc significan "que tiene _poca_ inteligencia", etc. Pero estas expresiones se suelen usar _figurativamente_ en el sentido de "sin inteligencia", etc.
Creo que es lo que se llama un eufemismo.


----------



## Tay

Check this out:
http://spanish.about.com/library/beginning/aa-beg-adjectives-quantity.htm


----------



## knilo

"un poco..." y "poco..." tiene connotaciones distintas. por ejemplo:  

"lo noté un poco molesto" that is to say, he is a bit angry. (beware of him. maybe he is most angry in the deep)      
"lo noté poco molesto" that is to say, he is not very angry. not much. (don't worry, you can talk with him)       

"el ratón es un poco inteligente" the mouse is a bit intelligent (maybe he's skilful, clever, smart)      
"el ratón es poco inteligente" the mouse is not very intelligent (he isn't skilful, clever, smart)


----------



## Magmod

Tay said:
			
		

> Check this out:
> http://spanish.about.com/library/beginning/aa-beg-adjectives-quantity.htm


Gracias a ti Tay. 
  Echo un vistado a este website y el repuesto es como así:
*poco, poca, pocos, pocas*small, little or slight; fewAs an adverb, _poco_ can mean "not." For example, _es poco inteligente_ (he's unintelligent).

Como lo dije:
_es poco inteligente_ (he's unintelligent)
Pero no es el repuesto de mi pregunta 
significa no tiene inteligente etc. - es decir el opuesto de inteligente etc.?

 In the website_:  poco_ can mean "not." 
This is my question when poco can and when it can't mean not?

Saludos


----------



## diegodbs

Magmod said:
			
		

> Gracias a ti Tay.
> Echo un vistado a este website y el repuesto es como así:
> *poco, poca, pocos, pocas*small, little or slight; fewAs an adverb, _poco_ can mean "not." For example, _es poco inteligente_ (he's unintelligent).
> 
> Como lo dije:
> _es poco inteligente_ (he's unintelligent)
> Pero no es el repuesto de mi pregunta
> significa no tiene inteligente etc. - es decir el opuesto de inteligente etc.?
> 
> In the website_: poco_ can mean "not."
> This is my question when poco can and when it can't mean not?
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola Magmod, en realidad no es que "poco" signifique "no". Te copio los posibles significados de "poco". 

*un poco.* *1.* loc. adv. Aporta un valor afirmativo respecto de un adjetivo dado. _Está un poco sucio._
_ 
_*poco, ca.* (Del lat. _paucus_). *1.* adj. Escaso, limitado y corto en cantidad o calidad. *2.* m. Cantidad corta o escasa. _Un poco de agua._ *3.* adv. c. Con escasez, en corto grado, en reducido número o cantidad, menos de lo regular, ordinario o preciso. *4.* adv. c. Denota corta duración. _Tardó poco en llegar._ *5.* adv. c. Expresa idea de comparación. _Poco antes._ _Poco después._ _Poco más._ _Poco menos.
_ 
Un saludo.


----------



## gisele73

Magmod said:
			
		

> Gracias a ti Tay.
> Echo He echado un vistado vistazo a este website y el repuesto la respuesta es como así la siguiente:
> *poco, poca, pocos, pocas*small, little or slight; fewAs an adverb, _poco_ can mean "not." For example, _es poco inteligente_ (he's unintelligent).
> 
> Como lo dije:
> _es poco inteligente_ (he's unintelligent)
> Pero no es el repuesto la respuesta de  a mi pregunta
> significa no tiene inteligente etc. - es decir el opuesto de inteligente etc.?
> 
> In the website_:  poco_ can mean "not."
> This is my question when poco can and when it can't mean not?
> 
> Saludos




Hi  

Dos ejemplos:

- I have little money = Tengo poco dinero

- She has little will to do things = Ella tiene poca voluntad para hacer las cosas.

o:

- Es poco agradable (no es agradable) = It's not pleasant

Gisele


----------



## Outsider

O sea, "un poco" es _a little, a bit_ y "poco" es _little, not very_.


----------



## Magmod

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> 
> - Es poco agradable (no es agradable) = It's not pleasant
> 
> Gisele


 
Hola Gisele
Machismos gracias  por corregir mis errores. Aprendo  más de mis errores que otra forma de aprendizaje. 
  Mi problema  con poco tiene que ver con unirse con adjetivos o adverbios. Tu ejemplo:
Es poco agradable (no es agradable) = It's not pleasant
¿Por qué de repente poco llegó a ser el opuesto del significado?  También ¿qué es el efecto de la adicion de un ?   

  Por favor dame ejemplos cotidianos para resolver mi problema  
 
Hasta luego


----------



## Magmod

Outsider said:
			
		

> O sea, "un poco" es _a little, a bit_ y "poco" es _little, not very_.


 
Hola
 Por favor dame ejemplos cotidianos poco + adjetivo/adverbio.
 
Saludos


----------



## diegodbs

Magmod said:
			
		

> Hola
> Por favor dame ejemplos cotidianos poco + adjetivo/adverbio.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola Magmod.

*un poco.* *1.* loc. adv. Aporta un valor afirmativo respecto de un adjetivo dado. _Está un poco sucio._
*poco, ca.* (Del lat. _paucus_). *1.* adj. Escaso, limitado y corto en cantidad o calidad

- esa persona es poco fiable
- esto es poco útil
- este libro es poco importante
- soy poco previsor
- este licor es poco dulce
- el filete está poco hecho


----------



## Magmod

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hola Magmod, en realidad no es que "poco" signifique "no". Te copio los posibles significados de "poco".
> 
> *un poco.* *1.* loc. adv. Aporta un valor afirmativo respecto de un adjetivo dado. _Está un poco sucio._
> 
> *poco, ca.* (Del lat. _paucus_). *1.* adj. Escaso, limitado y corto en cantidad o calidad. *2.* m. Cantidad corta o escasa. _Un poco de agua._ *3.* adv. c. Con escasez, en corto grado, en reducido número o cantidad, menos de lo regular, ordinario o preciso. *4.* adv. c. Denota corta duración. _Tardó poco en llegar._ *5.* adv. c. Expresa idea de comparación. _Poco antes._ _Poco después._ _Poco más._ _Poco menos._
> 
> Un saludo.


Hola diegodbs
 Pero en el diccionario:
poco pracitcal = impractical es decir el opuesto de practical.
poco inteligente = unintelligent
poco profesional = unprofessional etc. 

  Entoneces ¿ como se dice impractical, unintelligent etc. en tu lenguaje.

Saludos


----------



## diegodbs

Magmod said:
			
		

> Hola diegodbs
> Pero en el diccionario:
> poco pracitcal = impractical es decir el opuesto de practical.
> poco inteligente = unintelligent
> poco profesional = unprofessional etc.
> 
> Entoneces ¿ como se dice impractical, unintelligent etc. en tu lenguaje.
> 
> Saludos


 
NO, no. "poco" no indica lo opuesto a algo, es algo que rebaja su calidad. Así es como lo expresa el diccionario y así es como lo empleamos.
"poco inteligente" no es "unintelligent", sino "not so intelligent"
Es decir, "poco" no anula una cualidad, simplemente la debilita.
"este licor es poco dulce" no significa que el licor sea amargo (amargo es lo contrario de dulce), significa que es dulce, pero no tanto como yo creía.

Por lo tanto "unintelligent" sería "torpe/ignorante", "unprofessional" sería
"aficionado", etc etc.


----------



## gisele73

Magmod said:
			
		

> Hola Gisele
> Machismos Muchísimas gracias  por corregir mis errores. Aprendo  más de mis errores que otra forma de aprendizaje.
> Mi problema  con poco tiene que ver con unirse con adjetivos o adverbios. Tu ejemplo:
> Es poco agradable (no es agradable) = It's not pleasant
> ¿Por qué de repente poco llegó a ser el opuesto del significado?  También ¿qué es el efecto de la adicion de un ?
> 
> Por favor dame ejemplos cotidianos para resolver mi problema
> 
> Hasta luego



Hola Magmod 

The translation of "unintelligent" would be "no inteligente", but "poco inteligente" has a similar meaning, though not exactly the same. So maybe this is what you find confusing.

Like diegodbs said, poco before an adjective, like in his example: este licor es poco dulce, means the liquour lacks sweetness, doesn't mean it's not sweet at all, it is slightly sweet, but not enough.

I will try to give you more examples:

Una persona poco inteligente is a person with very little intelligence.

Or maybe you could see it this way: 

Poco is the opposite of very.

Example: 

John is very intelligent     = John es muy inteligente.
Mario is not so intelligent = Mario es poco inteligente. 

Another way to say the same could be:

Mario is not so intelligent = Mario no es muy inteligente.

poco práctico   = no muy práctico  (not so practical)
poco dulce       = no muy dulce      (not so sweet)
poco agradable = no muy agradable (not so pleasant)

So as you can see "poco" means not very much", "not so much".

I hope I haven't confused you more with my examples 

Gisele.


----------



## Magmod

knilo said:
			
		

> "un poco..." y "poco..." tiene connotaciones distintas. por ejemplo:
> 
> "lo noté un poco molesto" that is to say, he is a bit angry. (beware of him. maybe he is most angry in the deep)
> "lo noté poco molesto" that is to say, he is not very angry. not much. (don't worry, you can talk with him)
> 
> "el ratón es un poco inteligente" the mouse is a bit intelligent (maybe he's skilful, clever, smart)
> "el ratón es poco inteligente" the mouse is not very intelligent (he isn't skilful, clever, smart)


Hola knilo
  Tu repuesta es tan interesante. Por un lado *Molesto*  es un adjetivo negativo y por otro lado inteligente es un adjetivo positivo. 
  ¿Es verdad que esta regla que describiste aplica en la mayoría de los casos, es decir con el efecto de la adición de un?  Le pregunto porque hay un _poco_ de diferencia entre tu repuesta y Gisele y diegodbs.
Saludos
 

Por favor corrige mis errores.


----------



## gisele73

Magmod said:
			
		

> Hola knilo
> Tu repuesta es tan interesante. Por un lado *Molesto* es un adjetivo negativo y por otro lado inteligente es un adjetivo positivo.
> ¿Es verdad que esta regla que describiste aplica en la mayoría de los casos, es decir con el efecto de la adición de un? Le pregunto porque hay un _poco_ de diferencia entre tu repuesta y Gisele y diegodbs.
> Saludos
> 
> 
> Por favor corrige mis errores.


 
Hola 

*"un poco"* significa *somewhat*. But that's another use of the word *poco*, so don't be confused


----------



## Fonεtiks

Como dijo Outsider: *Un poco = a little, poco = little*

- He trabajado un poco = I worked a little (it was little but it was OK)
- He trabajado poco = I worked little (it was little and I'm not happy with it)

Ahora con adjetivo positivo:
- Ha sido un poco cariñoso = he's been a little affectionate (he was a little, but I think it was enough)
- Ha sido poco cariñoso = he's been affectionate but not enough (he was a little, and I wasn't happy with that)

Ahora con adjetivo negativo:
- Magmod está un poco insatisfecho con las respuestas = he's a little dissatisfied, but that's OK
- Magmod está poco insatisfecho = he's dissatisfied, but not enough to worry us. He's mostly satisfied

Sería ideal que Magmod esté bastante satisfecho con las respuestas


----------



## Magmod

Fonεtiks said:
			
		

> Ahora con adjetivo negativo:
> - Magmod está un poco insatisfecho con las respuestas = he's a little dissatisfied, but that's OK
> - Magmod está poco insatisfecho = he's dissatisfied, but not enough to worry us. He's mostly satisfied
> 
> Sería ideal que Magmod esté bastante satisfecho con las respuestas


 
  Claro estoy satisfecho. Gracias a Fonεtiks y todos sin excepción por tus explicaciones tan excelentes y ahora mi español escrito es mejor. 
Ojalá pudiera hablar  tanto como escribir.  ¿ Está posible en este foro? ¿Tienes algo que sugerir? Por favor corregir mis errores. 
 
  Entonces en una forma similar, como traducirías:
Magmod está un poco satisfecho con las respuestas. 
Magmod está  poco satisfecho con las respuestas.
 
Saludos


----------



## diegodbs

Magmod said:
			
		

> Claro estoy satisfecho. Gracias a Fonεtiks y todos sin excepción por tus explicaciones tan excelentes y ahora mi español escrito es mejor.
> Ojalá pudiera hablar tanto como escribir. ¿ Está posible en este foro? ¿Tienes algo que sugerir? Por favor corregir mis errores.
> 
> Entonces en una forma similar, como traducirías:
> Magmod está un poco satisfecho con las respuestas.
> Magmod está poco satisfecho con las respuestas.
> 
> Saludos


 
Magmod está un poco satisfecho con las respuestas, y está muy satisfecho porque ha mejorado su español escrito y leído. ¿Y el español hablado qué tal está?
Saludos.


----------



## Fonεtiks

Magmod said:
			
		

> Entonces en una forma similar, como traducirías:
> Magmod está un poco satisfecho con las respuestas. = He's a little satisfied, but that's fine
> Magmod está poco satisfecho con las respuestas. = He's not very satisfied, he wants more


----------



## Magmod

diegodbs said:
			
		

> ¿Y el español hablado qué tal está?
> Saludos.


Hola
Muchas gracias a todos por tus repuestas y paciencia especialmente a outsider, knilo, Fonεtiks, Gisela y diegodbs. Ahora, pienso tener el sentido de "poco"  bien ententido depende del contexto.  

 Obviamente mi español hablado no está en tanto buena condición como el escrito. Como  sabes la lengua escrito y leído es distinto de la lengua hablada. Cuando esté hablando no haya tiempo para pensar que el otra persona esté hablando. También mi palabras debería sacar rápidamente y fluido sin mucho pensar. 
Ojalá pudiera hablar tanto como escribir. ¿Tienes algo que sugerir?   

Saludos
 

Por favor corrige mis errores


----------



## diegodbs

Magmod said:
			
		

> Hola
> Muchas gracias a todos por tus repuestas y paciencia especialmente a outsider, knilo, Fonεtiks, Gisela y diegodbs. Ahora, pienso tener el sentido de "poco" bien ententido depende del contexto.
> 
> Obviamente mi español hablado no está en tan buena condición como el escrito. Como sabes la lengua escrit*a* y leíd*a* es distint*a* de la lengua hablada. Cuando est*oy* hablando no hay tiempo para pensar que *la* otra persona est*á* hablando. También mi palabras debería sacar rápidamente y fluido sin mucho pensar.
> Ojalá pudiera hablar tanto como escribir. ¿Tienes algo que sugerir?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> Por favor corrige mis errores


 
Hola Magmod, a todos nos pasa lo mismo con los idiomas. Siempre es más fácil entender o leer; hablar cuesta mucho más. Lo mejor es pasar una temporada en el país, en este caso España, que está más cerca del Reino Unido. 
Saludos.


----------



## Magmod

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hola Magmod, a todos nos pasa lo mismo con los idiomas. Siempre es más fácil entender o leer; hablar cuesta mucho más. Lo mejor es pasar una temporada en el país, en este caso España, que está más cerca del Reino Unido.
> Saludos.


 
Hola diegodbs
  Muchísima gracias por corregir mis errores. 
  Me gusta mucho España pero cuando estoy ahí con mi mujer, no tengo la oportunidad de hablar español por muchos razones. 
¿Pero no hay otra sugerencia más barato donde podríamos usar el Internet?  

Hasta luego


----------



## suzzzenn

Can I say " Ella es una poca gorda" Or would I say Ella es un poco gorda. 

Thanks!


----------



## Fonεtiks

"un poco gorda"


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

suzzzenn said:


> Can I say " Ella es una poca gorda" Or would I say Ella es un poco gorda.
> 
> Thanks!



Used this way, *un poco* describes an adjective and is an adverb. Therefore, it is invariable.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Magmod said:


> Hola
> Muchas gracias a todos por tus repuestas y paciencia especialmente a outsider, knilo, Fonεtiks, Gisela y diegodbs. Ahora, pienso tener el sentido de "poco"  bien ententido depende del contexto.
> 
> Obviamente mi español hablado no está *es* en tanto buen*o* condición como el escrito. Como  sabes la lengua escrito y leído es distint*a* de la lengua hablada. Cuando est*oy* hablando no haya tiempo para pensar *lo *que el *la* otra persona est*a* hablando. También mi*s* palabras debería sacar*se* rápidamente y fluido sin mucho pensar.
> Ojalá pudiera hablar tanto *bien* como escribir. ¿Tienes algo que sugerir?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> Por favor corr*í*ge*me* mis *los* errores



I don´t know what the heck I´m talking about, but I think that you made the above errors.


----------



## Magmod

Bilbo Baggins said:


> but I think that you made the above errors.


 Muchas gracias Bilbo por corregir mis errores, pero habían dos más como ves en lo siguiente:

Como sabes la lengua escrit*a* y leid*a *es distint*a* de la lengua hablada


----------



## ena 63

Magmod said:


> Muchas gracias Bilbo por corregir mis errores, pero habían dos más como ves en lo siguiente:



Hola:
Permíteme  una pequeña corrección, "...pero había (sin "n") dos.."

Saludos


----------



## Magmod

ena 63 said:


> Permíteme  una pequeña corrección, "...pero había (sin "n") dos.."


Claro que sí ena almudena 

Pero podría haber dicho:

pero existían dos más ..


----------



## kotosquito

¿Se dice pues "ella es poco gorda" para decir, "she is not very fat at all"?  ¿Es admisible la forma de "poco" que termina con "o" delante de la forma de "gorda" que termina con "a"?  Supongo que sí, pues "poco" aquí es adverbio y por lo tanto no tiene forma femenina.  Solo que me suena algo raro.


----------



## KuckyG

kotosquito said:


> ¿Se dice pues "ella es poco gorda" para decir, "she is not very fat at all"?  ¿Es admisible la forma de "poco" que termina con "o" delante de la forma de "gorda" que termina con "a"?  Supongo que sí, pues "poco" aquí es adverbio y por lo tanto no tiene forma femenina.  Solo que me suena algo raro.



"Ella es poco gorda" no me suena bien. Más bien diría "(Ella) no es/está tan gorda".
Y en cuanto a "poco" es correcto usarlo aunque luego se hable de un femenino.
"Un poco aburrida"
"Un poco extraña"


----------



## kotosquito

"UN"poco aburrida, sí, se oye mucho.  En ingles, significa "a little boring".  Mi pregunta es si se oye "es poco aburrida"--en inglés, "it's not very boring/only a little boring".


----------



## KuckyG

kotosquito said:


> "UN"poco aburrida, sí, se oye mucho.  En ingles, significa "a little boring".  Mi pregunta es si se oye "es poco aburrida"--en inglés, "it's not very boring/only a little boring".



No es lo común. Generalmente no decimos que alguien es "poco algo". Más bien decimos que ese alguien es "no tan algo".

Ella es poco gorda / Ella no es tan gorda
Él es poco aburrido / Él no es tan aburrido


----------



## kotosquito

Gracias, KuckyG, me tiene sentido lo que dice.  Suena algo raro eso de "poco gorda", pero sigo pensando en cómo y cuándo se usaría, si es que se usa a veces.  ¿Tal vez así?

Ella es muy gorda--No, no, ella es muy poco gorda. (Es algo más fuerte que decir "no es tan gorda"--¿o sí?


----------



## MGKuni

Se podría decir, pero no se lo escucharás a un nativo 
Muy poco algo, lo convertimos en lo contrario: - No, no, (¡qué va!) es más bien delgada/Está delgada
O también: - No, no, no está tan gorda (como dices, como yo pensaba)


----------



## kotosquito

Ah.  ¡Gracias, MGKuni!


----------



## Doraemon-

Sí que podría decirse: "Te has puesto un poco gorda", o "Esa chica está un poco gorda para mi gusto" (es un ejemplo), pero esa construcción de "muy poco gorda" no suena nada natural.


----------



## kotosquito

Gracias a todos.  Tampoco me sonaba natural a mí, solo que me parecía seguir las 'reglas' de la gramática y por lo tanto me parecía una posibilidad


----------



## Doraemon-

A ver, gramaticalmente está bien. Pero como "es muy poco alto" no tiene mucha lógica la construcción. En ves de eso se dice "es bajo" o "no es muy alto".


----------



## kotosquito

¡Muchísimas gracias a todos!


----------



## kotosquito

Magmod said:


> Por favor*,* exp*lí*came la  razón de:
> Por un lado ¿Por qué poco inteligente, poco profesional,  poco práctico, poco amble, poco dispuesto etc. significan no tiene inteligente etc. - es decir el opuesto de inteligente etc.?
> 
> Por otro lado:  Lo noté un poco molesto  = I thought he was a bit annoyed  ¿por qué necesitamos usar el un en frente de poco en este frase y no significa el opuesto de molesto pero un poco,
> ¿Hay un regla? Saludos.
> Por favor*,* corrige mis errores.



Según los ejemplos dados en el poste original, si no se dice que alguien es "poco gorda", se puede decir que es "poco práctica,"  "poco dispuesta," etc.?  ¿O sea que la forma de "poco", siendo adverbio, queda terminando con "-o" aun si al adjetivo que modifica termina en "-a"?


----------



## MGKuni

Exacto. Mira las entradas como adverbio del DRAE Solicitud rechazada

Por otra parte, no es que no se pueda decir "poco gorda", los ejemplos de Doraemon del post 38 son buenos. Pero, en otros casos, su uso no es muy común para describir a alguien.

En cambio, es habitual utilizar esta estructura cuando el adjetivo opuesto pueda sonar peyorativo, rudo, demasiado fuerte o categórico. Y también cuando el antónimo no exista o sea poco habitual:

_La idea es poco práctica_ (o No es muy práctica - forma suave _vs Es bastante inútil /improductiva _- suena más fuerte)
_La jefa es poco trabajadora_ (o No es muy trabajadora - forma cortés _vs Es bastante vaga_ - suena más peyorativo) 
_Es una chica poco predispuesta_ (o No es muy activa, colaboradora... No hay antónimo claro para expresar la idea)

Saludos!


----------



## MGKuni

No funciona el enlace!
Solicitud rechazada
Solicitud rechazada


----------



## kotosquito

Gracias, MGKuni!  Se me va quedando más y más claro el asunto.  ¿Así que "es poco gorda" no se usa porque 1) hay opuesto claro (flaca, delgada) y 2) aun huele un poco a insulto?

He encontrado la definición adecuada el el RAE, ¿no?

9. adv. indef. En grado insuficiente. Es poco trabajador. U. a veces con un complemento introducido por la preposición _para_ que expresa una base de comparación.

...Pero busco un ejemplo con eso de la _para_.  A ver...

¿..."Es poco trabajador para ser abogado."...?


----------



## LuciArrojoB

kotosquito said:


> ...Pero busco un ejemplo con eso de (la) _para_.  A ver...
> 
> ¿..."Es poco trabajador para ser abogado."...?


Sí, si consideraramos que los abogados suelen ser muy trabajadores, ese sería un buen ejemplo.

Podríamos decir también "está poco gordo para ser luchador de sumo", pero claro, son escasos los ejemplos en que se suela usar.
Con "gorda"/"gordo" mejor usar el verbo "estar" porque es algo variable (una persona puede estar gorda una época de su vida y otra delgada. En cambio el que es alto, lo es y no va a cambiar).


----------



## MGKuni

Creo que ya lo tienes! El ejemplo que has puesto está bien y el del luchador de sumo es muy bueno.
Puedes hacer ejemplos con cualquier frase:
_La idea es poco práctica para solucionar este problema._
_La jefa es poco trabajadora para un puesto de tanta responsabilidad y, sobre todo, para el sueldo que cobra._
_¡Es una chica poco predispuesta para ser hija de Superman!_


----------



## kotosquito

Gracias a todos!  Creo que capto la idea ya


----------

